# early ariel



## kccomet (May 2, 2015)

this proves i will drag almost anything home. this looks pretty early, delicate looking frame, with that wicked seat post. anybody nail down a year maybe mid 90s??


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 2, 2015)

Looks early 1890's to me, especially with the wild seatpost and seat spring.  How wide is the sprocket and how wide a tire can you fit in the forks?  That could pin down if it was a hard tire safety, or a cushion tire/pneumatic.  There are a few Ariels and Arial bikes on the Wheelmen brand list- is there any more info on the badge to give it a location?


----------



## willswares1220 (May 2, 2015)

Very cool find and I would not be embarrassed!...Those pedals alone are worth some $$ as well as some of those other parts..


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 2, 2015)

I would have dragged it home in an instant.  Messrs. Lunz or Barron of the wheelmen could bend up a set of hard tire rims for you and either scare up period (harder) or fake with later hubs and you have a very interesting machine.


----------



## jkent (May 2, 2015)

Very cool machine!
With a little effort it could be a really nice rider!
JKent


----------



## bikejunk (May 3, 2015)

i will take it if you dont want it I am looking for a female match to my 1892 male victor


----------



## walter branche (May 4, 2015)

1893 , with those pedals and name badge style ,(the way it looks to me ),.


----------



## ranman (May 6, 2015)

Nice!


----------

